# New Dog--Wirehaired Pointing Griffon



## AF CYN

After years of debate and consternation, we finally have a hunting dog in the family. Amazingly, it was my wife who finally pulled the trigger and insisted we do this. I married a good woman. :smile:

Meet Lucy. She seems to be a promising prospect so far. I'm open to any advice you experienced dog guys have.


----------



## ZEKESMAN

AF CYN said:


> After years of debate and consternation, we finally have a hunting dog in the family. Amazingly, it was my wife who finally pulled the trigger and insisted we do this. I married a good woman. :smile:
> 
> Meet Lucy. She seems to be a promising prospect so far. I'm open to any advice you experienced dog guys have.


I only have experience helping train one. It was by far the easiest time training a dog I have ever had. Everything came naturally to the pup. All we did was get it on birds. It figured it out fast. 
Good luck and good hunting.

Keep us informed on your progress and I live in Utah County if you ever want to meet up for training. Vic


----------



## JuddCT

Good pic of breed. We love our WPG as she is an awesome hunting dog and even better family dog with my kids. My wife is a big time runner and those two are inseparable on long runs in the mornings. You will love that dog.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Enjoy it! If you plan on running her in NAVHDA tests I'd start now by making little games with trails of treats in the grass and "Dead" "track" "Here" or something. That will help her know to put her nose on the ground and sniff things out when you give the command.


----------



## brendo

Awesome man!!! It’s a fun journey can’t wait to see the new pup out at the training days! You’ve also got a good mentor in Glen, I’d lean on him a bit 😉


----------



## taxidermist

Congrats on an excellent breed! Tuff as nails breed. They'll retrieve ducks and great on the upland birds as well. 


From experience...…….. I'd think about loosing the "Lucy" tag. Last thing you need is someone taking the pup, and knowing what her name is.


----------



## goforbroke

Awesome pup!! I am really glad I did NAVHDA at first. Some really helpful dudes in the club that had a lot more wisdom than I. Too early now, but get a good shock collar. Mine is still working after 8 years. Almost never have to give a zap, but it helped a ton in the training phase.

Enjoy


----------



## Bret

Congratulations. Those Griffs are really neat dogs, nice family dogs.

I just added a pup to my string as well.


----------



## toasty

I had a wirehaired for several years. Amazing nose and an outstanding bird dog. She was a natural pointer and was pointing quail at 8 weeks old. She was not a natural point holder however, and that took a lot of work to help her hold. As far as retrieving, she was a very good retriever, but there were times and days, her heart wasn't in it. She would retrieve all upland game, but would occasional choose not to retrieve a duck, especially if it was a diver for some reason. We ended up going through a force fetch and she was solid after that. I have personally never seen a dog that never lost a bird. She was that good, I honestly can say, she found every bird I ever shot over her.


The couple things I did not care for was her coat would pick up burs like no other. There were days I spent over an hour picking burs out of her coat after a day in the field. On a dove hunt she got foxtails in between her toes that I missed when picking out burs. A week later she had an infection and one of them moved up into her paw and needed surgery. Cut the hair between the toes.


Mine was hard headed and had a natural tendency to guard a few things like her food. She snapped at the kids a time or two when they were playing with her while she was eating. Something you may want address right away.


The final issue was she got car sick and hated to ride in the truck. I detested loading an unwilling dog at 4:00am for a duck hunt. Get her used to riding now.


Other than those things she was excellent. I will personally never own another wirehaired due to the bur issue and I am far from an expert. Just a couple things I noticed from my dog that I would do a little differently.


----------



## AF CYN

Wagdog helped me introduce the pup to birds yesterday. She likes them... a lot. 

She did her first scent point yesterday and held it for a reasonable amount of time. I was a proud papa.


----------



## brendo

AF CYN said:


> Wagdog helped me introduce the pup to birds yesterday. She likes them... a lot.
> 
> She did her first scent point yesterday and held it for a reasonable amount of time. I was a proud papa.


Ah man those days are fun. I forgot to ask, who did you get her from?


----------



## AF CYN

brendo said:


> Ah man those days are fun. I forgot to ask, who did you get her from?


I bought her from a guy in Clinton--Sire is a big name Hun Hills dog (Mr. Brown). I honestly can't remember off the top of my head what kennel the dame came out of, but she was exactly what I was looking for in temperament, size and coat.


----------



## wagdog

How did I miss this post? This is a monumental leap in the hunting possibilities of AF CYN. Lucy is a sweet girl and she likes birds. Pretty soon she will like birds more than her owner does which is always the goal. I can't wait to see how she progresses! Also for any of y'all who are wanting help with training, training birds, or just want to meet a cool group of people who are crazy about 
dogs, we have a great local NAVHDA chapter.


----------



## bwighthunter

I am in the market for a griffon myself, and was wondering if anyone has any experience with any good hunting/family focused kennels in or near Utah. 

I don't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## JuddCT

bwighthunter said:


> I am in the market for a griffon myself, and was wondering if anyone has any experience with any good hunting/family focused kennels in or near Utah.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack the thread.


My WPG came out of Kamas (thorn creek) I think it was.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendo

bwighthunter said:


> I am in the market for a griffon myself, and was wondering if anyone has any experience with any good hunting/family focused kennels in or near Utah.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack the thread.


My wife's uncle Has a litter on the ground in Benjamin. Both parents NAVHDA tested na and are good hunters. I'm not sure on health clearances but I can get you in touch they had 11 pups about a week or so ago.


----------



## brendo

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/53300233


----------

